# Possible Washington DC Open 2009



## Evan Liu (Nov 16, 2009)

We have not made the competition official yet, but we have booked the venue for Jan. 30.

We will gladly answer any other questions you all may have about the competition itself. We hope to have every event except feet, though 6x6 and 7x7 will not be on the initial schedule.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 16, 2009)

I *may* go.
Ever since I've started going to university, money has become increasingly tight.
So, the chances of me attending are extremely slim, but I have family in that area.
and, I've traveled up north to compete before.

If I do go, that sounds like an awesome list of events.
I think a two day competition would be great!


----------



## blah (Nov 16, 2009)

Might be able to crash my friend's place while I'm there. I'll see if I can afford the air tickets


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 16, 2009)

Way too close to Christmas for me to make it. If it wasn't near the holidays I'd go.


----------



## Kian (Nov 16, 2009)

Hmm, this will depend on where/when Rutgers has their bowl game. But I would love to go if I can.

Btw, if you want this to be official, you should really check on the availability of a WCA delegate or else that's just not gonna happen.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 16, 2009)

My sister is back from college and it's Christmas time so I couldn't make it but at almost anytime I could make it to D.C., assuming my grades were good enough.


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 16, 2009)

I am sorry I didn't mention this earlier, but December 19, January 2, and January 30 are still possibilities. However, the chances of those occurring are slimmer than the dates on the poll, as the venue we have for the dates on the poll are not available for these dates, save January 2nd. 

@Kian:

St. Petersburg Bowl: Dec. 19, Big East vs. C-USA
Meineke Car Care Bowl: Dec. 26, Big East vs. ACC
International Bowl: Jan. 2, Big East vs. MAC
Papajohns.com Bowl: Jan. 2, Big East vs. SEC

Those are the possible bowl games for Rutgers on the potential competition dates that would prevent you from coming.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 16, 2009)

Jan 30 would prob be best for me.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 16, 2009)

Jan 30th would be great.  Make it 2010, not 2009.
Make sure to include FMC!


----------



## Bob (Nov 16, 2009)

I reserve Christmas break for (non-cube related) travel & vacation. Dec 24 to Jan 1 are out. Jan 2 is a Tuesday and I have work that day.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 16, 2009)

you should have it in early to mid january. Having it on the 26th means some people may have to travel on christmas day if they aren't that close, and i doubt anyone loves cubing THAT much


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 16, 2009)

you guys forgot about the jews. we don't care if a comp is on christmas! (hmm... new idea for next year?) If its in the first week of January, its a possibility for me, but after that, probably not.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 16, 2009)

If it's one of the days right after Christmas, I might be able to go. Need to check my travel plans with parents though.

January is unlikely, unless really really early.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 16, 2009)

Bob said:


> I reserve Christmas break for (non-cube related) travel & vacation. Dec 24 to Jan 1 are out. Jan 2 is a Tuesday and I have work that day.



No, Jan 2 is a Saturday.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 16, 2009)

Just curious, but did you secure a delegate for this date already?

Also, you may want to change the title to "Possible Washington DC competition" since you're still in the planning stages.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 16, 2009)

If I am voting for my own personal selfish reasons I voted none of these dates as I will be visiting family on the West Coast at that time. If the competition is held before or after the Christmas holiday and New Year season then I would have a very strong likelihood of coming, as D.C. is very close for me.

Obviously a competition should be held on the dates that are the most convenient for the most people. If the holiday dates work best for most people who would attend, then I say definitely hold the competition over the holiday.

Chris


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 17, 2009)

We (the organization team) have been discussing the date based on both our and your preferences, and the potential dates have now been edited to be Jan. 2, Jan. 16, and Jan. 30. Those are the new dates we decided would be best for more people than not. Sorry to those who are only able to come during the holidays, it just didn't work out. I edited the original post to reflect these changes. Yes, the name should be changed to Washington DC Open (Winter) 2010. (Originally we were thinking of a date as early as this month, but that also fell apart.)

Obviously, the poll can be disregarded, and instead we would like to hear your opinions on the above dates through posts. Currently, we are favoring Jan. 30, but we do intend to compromise with the vox populi.


----------



## Bob (Nov 17, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > I reserve Christmas break for (non-cube related) travel & vacation. Dec 24 to Jan 1 are out. Jan 2 is a Tuesday and I have work that day.
> ...



Whoops, I was looking at February. It looks like I will probably be hungover on January 2 instead of working. 

Is there a competition MLK weekend in 2010 in California?


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 17, 2009)

Bob said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Bob said:
> ...



Not that I know of... (i.e. there isn't one announced) Someone from that area could probably answer that better.


----------



## tkcube1 (Nov 17, 2009)

I live 10 minutes away from DC so I would defintally be there. Apparently that my sister's friends bro is mitchell stern which is kinda cool i guess. Make it one a weekend or holiday or something.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello Mr. Liu,

Do you think it is possible that this would be a 2-day event? Also, can you include FMC if possible?

~Baian Liu


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 17, 2009)

MistArts said:


> Hello Mr. Liu,
> 
> Do you think it is possible that this would be a 2-day event? Also, can you include FMC if possible?
> 
> ~Baian Liu



Unfortunately, we most likely cannot have a 2-day event. The venue we have is not open on Sundays, and people have school on Fridays, so the only day we can hold it is Saturday. 

We do intend to add to or modify the schedule, and we are highly considering FMC.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 17, 2009)

Evan Liu said:


> We (the organization team) have been discussing the date based on both our and your preferences, and the potential dates have now been edited to be Jan. 2, Jan. 16, and Jan. 30. Those are the new dates we decided would be best for more people than not.



For a competition held on Jan. 16th or Jan. 30th there is a very good chance I would also be able to attend. I can't confirm 100% until I ask for the time off from my job, but chances are very good for me on either of these two dates.

Chris


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 17, 2009)

I would try to go if it was January 2 or January 30. January 16th is absolutely no. It's Mystery Hunt weekend at MIT (huge scavenger hunt/puzzle thing). No chance I'm missing that. But really I can't guarantee anything, except that I would have been there on December 26 =P


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 29, 2009)

Bump.

We are still deciding over January 16th and January 30th for the date of the competition. Among the things holding up the decision are venue size, delegate availability, and of course, competitor preference.

On the 16th, we have a venue that we are familiar with, and has a bigger size (can hold 70-80 people). However, Bob has said that he will go to a competition at the Exploratorium on that date, if there is one. Does anyone have any information on this?

On the 30th, we have a different venue that we are familiar with, but the size is smaller (can hold 50-60 people), and we are worried that we may have to limit the number of competitors, much like this competition: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SanDiegoScience2009
There is also another venue we are keeping in mind for the 30th (can hold 70-80 people), but we are not familiar with it (i.e. we have never been there in person). Also, based on what we have seen with the venues we are familiar with, the venue itself may seem much smaller than what the website says. 

The overall situation in a nutshell is: everything is set for the 30th to be the date, but we are not satisfied by the accommodations yet, and thus are exploring our options.


----------



## shelley (Nov 29, 2009)

There has been no progress regarding an Exploratorium competition, so at this point it's probably a safe bet that that will not happen. A competition is in the planning stages for San Diego on January 16, but it will be considerably smaller than the usual competition Bob would travel for.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 2, 2009)

...a competition in DC? im going to wet mah pants 

Anyway... if it was held somewhere before January 5th and after December 19th i would be able to come but id have to check on January 16th. 30th

I do like it being in January, gives me time to learn all of the PLLs and OLLs and the such, but.. i dont know 

So.. ill be there. maybe. Just dont make it on the weekend before January 13th because that is my exam week.

If you can get an exact date and place and a forum form for it. i could probably get 2 other people to come.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 3, 2009)

any news?


----------



## Logan (Dec 3, 2009)

OMG!!! im going to dc on a field trip with my school ($2100 or something), and it would be awesome if we could go and watch/compete!!! idk when we're going though


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 4, 2009)

We hope to have all the information up by this weekend. The competition will be on January 30th, for sure.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 4, 2009)

so it WILL happen? yay


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 6, 2009)

uhm. it seems that when i bump. evan replies. so.. bumpage.


----------



## Bob (Dec 8, 2009)

hiiiiiiiii


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 8, 2009)

Bob said:


> hiiiiiiiii


Hi, Bob.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 8, 2009)

Bob said:


> hiiiiiiiii



Hi. 

If you are seeking information as to where we are in the process:

We have a venue, but we are trying to "upgrade", so to speak, to a bigger venue. With the current venue, we may have to cap the number of competitors, as I said on one of my previous posts. 
The date will definitely be Jan. 30 at this point. The bigger venue we are trying to obtain, our school (the venue from last time), said they will likely have an answer by tomorrow.


----------



## Carson (Dec 8, 2009)

I would like to make it to this one, but it looks like it would be a stretch. I could get a plance ticket from a local "smaller" airport pretty reasonably, but I am already commited to both the Chicago and Indiana contests which will be near the same date. And a 10 hour drive is more than I really want to deal with right now.


----------



## teller (Dec 8, 2009)

Jan 30? I'm there...my first comp!


----------



## chris410 (Dec 8, 2009)

I am far too slow to compete but I would be interested in coming out to see this event in order to help support it.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 8, 2009)

chris410 said:


> I am far too slow to compete but I would be interested in coming out to see this event in order to help support it.



Can you solve a cube in under 10 minutes? If so you should definitely compete!

Chris


----------



## Kian (Dec 8, 2009)

Jan. 30th sounds fine right now. I'll have to check some things but I expect to be there at this point.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 8, 2009)

Maybe...it's a bit out of my normal travel radius, but the weekend appears to work. I'll decide at some point.


----------



## Kian (Dec 8, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Maybe...it's a bit out of my normal travel radius, but *Kian's going. So I'll be there.*



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Micael (Dec 8, 2009)

I just read your "tentative list" and if you indeed keep 4x4x4 BLD and 5x5x5 BLD, but also add multi BLD, then I'll definitely do that 11 hours road trip (well 22h out and back).

Whatever happens, thanks to organize it.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 9, 2009)

Micael said:


> I just read your "tentative list" and if you indeed keep 4x4x4 BLD and 5x5x5 BLD, but also add multi BLD, then I'll definitely do that 11 hours road trip (well 22h out and back).
> 
> Whatever happens, thanks to organize it.



I can help judge for multi BLD if the organizers consider it. I also am very keen on 4x4x4 BLD and 5x5x5 BLD as well 

Chris


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 9, 2009)

I live a minute away from Dc and there is no way I would ever miss it. Unless there is a really good reason. Hopefully this works so I can finally get to a competition.


----------



## desertbear (Dec 9, 2009)

I too live right outside of D.C. in northern Virginia, and I would love to take part in this competition. The schedule looks good so far. January 2nd definitely does not work, as it is the day most go back to school/work from holiday break. Otherwise, I'm in, but weekends work best for me. Hope we get this going!


----------



## Kian (Dec 9, 2009)

desertbear said:


> I too live right outside of D.C. in northern Virginia, and I would love to take part in this competition. The schedule looks good so far. January 2nd definitely does not work, as it is the day most go back to school/work from holiday break. Otherwise, I'm in, but weekends work best for me. Hope we get this going!



"We hope to have all the information up by this weekend. The competition will be on January 30th, for sure."


----------



## desertbear (Dec 9, 2009)

Kian said:


> desertbear said:
> 
> 
> > I too live right outside of D.C. in northern Virginia, and I would love to take part in this competition. The schedule looks good so far. January 2nd definitely does not work, as it is the day most go back to school/work from holiday break. Otherwise, I'm in, but weekends work best for me. Hope we get this going!
> ...



Oops. Thanks, didn't read through the entirety of the thread. I'll be there!


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 9, 2009)

A mod should change the title to Washington DC Open 2010, since we know it will be on Jan. 30, and it is not only possible, it _will_ happen.

We hope to have all events except feet, though 6x6 and 7x7 will not be on the initial schedule.

We will make it final in the next few days...


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 9, 2009)

im going to go also. since id like to know who else cubes in Northern VA.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 9, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> chris410 said:
> 
> 
> > I am far too slow to compete but I would be interested in coming out to see this event in order to help support it.
> ...



You make a valid point, I need to start somewhere right? I will try to practice more before the competition if anything I will gain experience and have fun.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 9, 2009)

chris410 said:


> You make a valid point, I need to start somewhere right? I will try to practice more before the competition if anything I will gain experience and have fun.



I think you will be pleasantly surprised that Rubik's cube competitions are quite different from competitions in most other competitive sports/activities. Cube competitions are quite a lot of *fun*, and people are very helpful. I learn more from asking other people questions at competitions than I do by practicing at home. Not only that, but meeting other cubers is *always* a fun time!

So, I say go! You won't regret it!

Chris


----------



## chris410 (Dec 9, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> chris410 said:
> 
> 
> > You make a valid point, I need to start somewhere right? I will try to practice more before the competition if anything I will gain experience and have fun.
> ...



I will be there! I plan on setting aside some time to practice. I have learned a lot since I joined, my times dropped by nearly 2 minutes. It would be good to meet some people from the area and learn from them, I do not know anyone else in my area that cubes 
I look forward to meeting you and others in addition to having some fun at the competition and supporting the effort.


----------



## desertbear (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm in Northern Virginia! I live in Woodbridge. I wonder how close you are. 



ElderKingpin said:


> im going to go also. since id like to know who else cubes in Northern VA.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 9, 2009)

desertbear said:


> I'm in Northern Virginia! I live in Woodbridge. I wonder how close you are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am in Woodbridge as well! I think I am the oldest cuber in Woodbridge :fp


----------



## desertbear (Dec 9, 2009)

There aren't many, that's for sure. You don't play MTG or Warhammer do you? I'm gonna be freaked out if I know you or something. I hang out around Game Parlor (by Potomac Mills) a lot.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 9, 2009)

desertbear said:


> There aren't many, that's for sure. You don't play MTG or Warhammer do you? I'm gonna be freaked out if I know you or something. I hang out around Game Parlor (by Potomac Mills) a lot.



I doubt you know me...I am probably much older! Only games I play online is COD MW2 and Resistance 2 PS3). I know one other person who cubes but he only uses the beginner's method, I tried to talk him and my step-son into learning F2L and 2-Look OLL/PLL however, when they saw the algorithms they were intimidated and did not bother learning them 

Good luck at the competition! I will be there probably watching depending on how quickly I get eliminated, even so I look forward to the experience and fun! As of right now I think I will enter the 3x3 and megaminx classes.

It would be nice to get a local group together, so far everything I have learned has come from here and badmephisto's it would be nice to learn from people faster than me.


----------



## desertbear (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, that's a common problem with learning the cube. I'm most likely not faster than you on 3x3. I mostly do pyraminx and 2x2. I'm still experimenting with 3x3 methods to find the one for me. I plan on entering all the competitions I can though. I'm not particularly trying to like sweep this competition or anything, I'm just going to have fun.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 9, 2009)

Excellent good luck! Also...someone should post up an event on facebook once the details are finalized, it would be a good way to promote this. Just a thought!


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 10, 2009)

i live in Dulles


----------



## chris410 (Dec 10, 2009)

Once details are posted, I propose designate a meeting area so that we can introduce ourselves and, if there's interest get a group meeting going?


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 10, 2009)

perhaps at the competition?


----------



## chris410 (Dec 10, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> perhaps at the competition?



Sorry for the confusion, yes at the competition, we could designate an area once details are known so we can all introduce ourselves. If anyone wants to get some manner of meeting going we can throw that idea out as well in terms of a N. Va meet up group.


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 10, 2009)

So wait, I honestly don't have the patience right now to read through all of the pages of this thread but, is this competition actually happening and if so what day?


----------



## chris410 (Dec 10, 2009)

tkcube1 said:


> So wait, I honestly don't have the patience right now to read through all of the pages of this thread but, is this competition actually happening and if so what day?



The date is set for Jan 30th, location details are still being worked out.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 14, 2009)

any news?


----------



## chris410 (Dec 17, 2009)

Good question, and apologies to everyone for the deviation from the topic.

Hopefully, this is still going to happen.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 17, 2009)

We still continue to fail at getting a better venue, but at last we have decided to announce it. I have sent an email to Bob regarding it. 

As it will soon say on the competition page (assuming it is approved), the number of competitors must sadly be limited to 35-45. Also, competitors must pay online, so act fast and reserve your spot!

In the meantime, we will _still_ continue to try and find a better venue, but this will do for now.


----------



## Kian (Dec 17, 2009)

Evan Liu said:


> We still continue to fail at getting a better venue, but at last we have decided to announce it. I have sent an email to Bob regarding it.
> 
> As it will soon say on the competition page (assuming it is approved), the number of competitors must sadly be limited to 35-45. Also, competitors must pay online, so act fast and reserve your spot!
> 
> In the meantime, we will _still_ continue to try and find a better venue, but this will do for now.



Is there a website up already where we can register?


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 17, 2009)

There is not a website yet. We are still waiting for Bob to approve it, and help with other organizational stuff, including the website (i.e. check and reply to the email). I admire your eagerness though


----------



## Kian (Dec 17, 2009)

Evan Liu said:


> There is not a website yet. We are still waiting for Bob to approve it, and help with other organizational stuff, including the website (i.e. check and reply to the email). I admire your eagerness though



Haha. Well given that you are limiting competitors I will certainly register as soon as I can. I look forward to returning to NOVA, my former home.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 17, 2009)

Evan Liu said:


> We still continue to fail at getting a better venue, but at last we have decided to announce it. I have sent an email to Bob regarding it.
> 
> As it will soon say on the competition page (assuming it is approved), the number of competitors must sadly be limited to 35-45. Also, competitors must pay online, so act fast and reserve your spot!
> 
> In the meantime, we will _still_ continue to try and find a better venue, but this will do for now.



I think paying online could be a problem to many people.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 17, 2009)

only 35-45? agh.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 17, 2009)

Update: Based on the size of the venue, we have decided that the total number of people can't exceed 70 (competitors and non-competitors). We will have a guest field on the registration page, to keep track of the total. This means we could potentially have 70 competitors, if there are no guests, though that would probably be unlikely. At any rate, competitors and guests have an inverse relationship: as one goes up, the other goes down.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 17, 2009)

is there any chance of a bigger venue?


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 17, 2009)

As I have said over and over, we are continuing our search for a bigger venue, so there is a chance. However, all the bigger venues we have looked at so far have turned us down for various reasons.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 18, 2009)

any idea what your venue's area is right now? i can think of a few places where there could be bigger venues.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll come. I plan to bring at least 2 friends who will compete.


----------



## Carson (Dec 21, 2009)

Hmm... I have been thinking this over a little more and perhaps a 10 hour drive would be worth it. There will likely be a lot of cubers there that I am yet to meet in person.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 21, 2009)

Looking forward to this, I just hope I get on the list.


----------



## Bob (Dec 21, 2009)

The details are almost entirely worked out. This competition should be online by Monday evening.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the update!


----------

